# Swarm Traps



## Tejones121 (Apr 28, 2015)

Now.


----------



## SHAWHANBEEK (Feb 7, 2016)

You can check the post your swarm dates on this site to get a feeling when swarms are happening in your area. It has historic data also from years past.

We started catching swarms here in SW Ohio in mid April last year.2 weeks earlier than usual. This year I expected it to be even earlier then we had a long cold spell. 

I am currently setting traps.


----------



## capitalcrew (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm new, I've never caught a swarm, I'm starting with my first two hives this year so take everything I say with a grain of salt. 

I don't think you're going to have to worry about any swarms until the beginning of May in Fultonville area. I saw a few people downstate claiming to have caught swarms at the end of April but the weather down there is a lot different than around here.


----------



## rg58612455 (Jun 15, 2015)

capitalcrew said:


> I'm new, I've never caught a swarm, I'm starting with my first two hives this year so take everything I say with a grain of salt.
> 
> I don't think you're going to have to worry about any swarms until the beginning of May in Fultonville area. I saw a few people downstate claiming to have caught swarms at the end of April but the weather down there is a lot different than around here.


I agree. If you are shoveling snow to get to the tree, then it's too early. I am a little south west of you and it is snowing now. But, seriously I didn't have mine up last year until the first of May. Caught my first swarm of the year May 12. I use French cleats to hang my traps so I only put them at about 6 feet high. Caught 5 swarms in 7 traps last year. 2 traps caught 2 swarms. I checked the traps daily and emptied the bees out as soon as the swarm was in. I added a frame of brood to them and then hung the trap back out that same night. I didn't have any of the caught swarms leave the hive. I put the traps in trees on the edge of small clearings. I tried to find trap sites that had something that the bees would use to navigate.( a lone pine tree, leaning tree, etc.)The sites also had partial sun but I could see some of the trap from any angle in the clearing. I put the traps on the south to south east side of the tree. Last year was my first year of trapping but, 5 out of 7 I thought was great.


----------



## PhiKapJames (Jan 22, 2015)

SHAWHANBEEK, what are you using for swarm traps? I see your posts and you are literally circling my house in West Chester with your catches and my 3 traps / nucs are getting no love.


----------



## SHAWHANBEEK (Feb 7, 2016)

See if this helps. I did a talk a couple months back at a bee symposium. I passed these out. I'm batting over 500 this year.


----------



## SHAWHANBEEK (Feb 7, 2016)

PhiKapJames said:


> SHAWHANBEEK, what are you using for swarm traps? I see your posts and you are literally circling my house in West Chester with your catches and my 3 traps / nucs are getting no love.


Hey phikap. What are using to bait. I use swarm commander, a frame of old comb, and most have some old melted comb painted on the inside of lid or bottom. Local is important too. Edge of treeline facing south next to large wooded area or where swarms have been caught or trapped


----------



## PhiKapJames (Jan 22, 2015)

SHAWHANBEEK said:


> Hey phikap. What are using to bait. I use swarm commander, a frame of old comb, and most have some old melted comb painted on the inside of lid or bottom. Local is important too. Edge of treeline facing south next to large wooded area or where swarms have been caught or trapped


I have some 5 deep frame nucs that I had with black plastic foundation. I was going to head out sometime when the rains stop and change out two frames of each to foundationless with the top coated with wax.

I was using Lemongrass Oil, putting a couple drops at the entrance and a couple drops inside on the wood of the top of the center frame. I just purchased some swarm commander after reading your post. All the frames are new (no stinky stuff) due to this being my first year. Once the swarm commander comes in, I was going to follow your guide for how to do the drops.

I have the traps in the trees secured well. I have about 5 acres and I have them on different corners, between the woods and fields.


----------



## SHAWHANBEEK (Feb 7, 2016)

Hey phikap. There's a lot of research out there and the 8 frame deep is a typical volume. I have had swarms too big for all to enter and had to add a medium with frames to the top. Most swarm catchers will say foundationless frames but some do use foundation. I have over 20 traps set and once I pull a capture down I put another trap right up. Let me know if you don't have any 8 frame boxes I may have an old trap I can give you.


----------

